# PC als W-LAN Router



## Arkogei (9. August 2011)

Hab an meinem PC eine LAN Verbindung und jetzt würde ich gerne mit meinem Handy (Galaxy S Plus) per W-LAN ins Internet gehen. Hab mir deshalb diesen W-LAN Stick gekauft: TL-WN821N . Bisher habe ich mehrere verschiedene erfolgslose Versuche unternommen mit meinem PC (siehe Signatur) Wlan auszusenden. Die Treiber für den Wlan Stick sind aktuell.

1. "Virtual Router Manager 0.9 beta"
 Da wird unter shared connections meine Verbindung, die Internet hat, nicht angezeigt (nur "LAN Verbindung 2" und "Hamachi")

2. "Connectify"
Immer wenn die Installation abgeschlossen ist, bricht die Internetverbindung ab und lässt sich auch nicht wiederherstellen, bis ich das Programm deinstalliert habe.

Weiß jemand was ich da falsche mache oder irgendeine andere Möglichkeit?

PS: LAN Verbindung 2 und Hamachi werden übrigens überhaupt nicht benutzt.


----------



## -Fux- (9. August 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, glaube aber das ein einfaches überbrücken schon reichen müsste. (Adaptereinstellungen->beide Adapter markieren->Rechtsklick->"Verbindungen überbrücken")


----------



## Arkogei (9. August 2011)

Wenn ich beide gleichzeitig markiere ist alles ausgegraut, nur bei der "Drahtlosverbindung" kann ich die Verbindung überbrücken. Bevor ich das versuche, könnte mir jemand sagen was ich damit mache? Wüsste das gerne bevor ich da einfach mal auf gut Glück draufklicke.


----------



## rabe08 (9. August 2011)

PC WLan von Infrastructure auf Ad-hoc umstellen
hoffen, dass das Samsung auch Ad-hoc kann, ggfs. umstellen
WLan Pc zu Lan Pc brücken

Adhoc bedeutet, dass Geräte sich direkt vernetzen, ohne Router, DHCP und so was. Dein Samsung braucht auch noch ne lokale IP, keine Ahnung wie das geht.


----------



## Arkogei (9. August 2011)

Ad-hoc kann Android allgemein nicht (glaub ich). Eine Ad-hoc Verbindung hab ich auch schon versucht und das wurde jedenfalls nicht angezeigt.


----------



## rabe08 (9. August 2011)

Hm, dann sehe ich nur noch so eine Möglichkeit: WRT120N


----------



## Arkogei (9. August 2011)

Ich habe Connectify jetzt immerhin dazu bekommen, dass es ein W-lan Signal aussendet und ich kann mich mit dem Handy da auch einwählen. Jetzt das große Aber: Natürlich kann ich mit dem Handy nicht ins Internet, wenn auf dem PC nach der Connectify Installation das Internet nicht mehr geht. Das ist doch schon etwas komisch, oder? Sofort nach der Deinstallation kann ich mich mit dem Internet wieder verbinden. Hab mal ein Screenshot der Fehlermeldung hochgeladen. Ich glaube die meisten Chancen habe ich mit diesem Programm, wenn ich wüsste wie da das Internet "anbleibt". Hat da jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Hyper1on (10. August 2011)

Adhoc ist fuer Android kein Problem, abhaengig von der installierten Version kann ein Android sogar selbst als WLAN Verbindungspunkt verwendet werden.

Was die Internetverbindung auf dem Galaxy vom Rechner aus angeht ist der Ansatz mit dem AdHoc absolut richtig. Was ich bisher nicht herrauslesen konnte ist ob das Handy nur eine Verbindung zum PC hatte oder ob es auch ins Inet kam.


----------



## Lee (10. August 2011)

Probier mal die im Link beschriebene Methode aus. Virtual WiFi macht Windows 7 zum Access Point - Windows 7 - Site Home - TechNet Blogs
Bei mir am Laptop hat´s geklappt. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wie es mit deinem Stick aussieht. Am einfachsten wäre es wohl gewesen, sich für 20€ einen einfachen Wlan Router zu kaufen.


----------



## Arkogei (10. August 2011)

@Hyper1on
Die Verbindung vom Galaxy S Plus zum PC klappt, aber ins Internet kanns nicht. Das ist aber auch klar, wenn sobald die Installation von Connectify fertig ist, die Internetverbindung abbricht und sich auch bis zur Deinstallation nicht mehr herstellen lässt( Fehlermeldungen im vorherigen Post). Die Androidversion ist 2.3.3. 

@Lee
Wahrscheinlich, aber jetzt will ichs erstmal noch mit dem Stick versuchen. Die Methode werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren, aber eigentlich müssts mit Connectify doch auch gehen. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass ein Programm verhindert, dass ich eine Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen kann.


----------



## Hyper1on (10. August 2011)

Also an sich scheint dein Vorgehen absolut korrekt zu sein, warums nicht klappt ist mir schleierheaft, leider habe ich weder nen kompatiblen WLAN Stick noch ne Einbaukarte da ums zu testen.

Was für ein Gerät verwendest du denn um ins Internet zu kommen? Ist das nen Router oder nen reines DSL Modem?


----------



## Arkogei (10. August 2011)

Nur n DSL Modem glaub ich, heißt speedtouch 360i. Hier mal die Anleitung: http://www.m-net.de/uploads/media/SpeedTouch_350i_360i_konfiguration_02.pdf. Ich muss auf jeden Fall jedesmal wenn ich mich mit dem Internet verbinde mit einem Nutzername und einem Passwort "anmelden". Achja, an dem Modem (?) hängt noch ein Switch, das Kabel das dann in mein Zimmer führt geht dann wieder in einen Switch und von da aus in den PC und die PS3.  Das mein Internet nach der Installation von Connectify weg war, ist auch schon passiert als ich den Stick noch gar nicht hatte. Scheint also nicht am Stick zu liegen.


----------



## Hyper1on (10. August 2011)

Genau in diese Richtung ging meine Vermutung, es scheint ganz so, als würde die Internet Verbindung nicht zu Stande kommen weil die Interfaces ( Modem und WLAN ) gebrückt sind, was dazu führt, dass der Einwahlprozess dann nicht mehr funktioniert, weil das Modem mit dem Status der Netzwerkverbindung nicht zurecht kommt.

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre, das Modem per USB anzuschliessen und es dann nochmal mit Connectify zu versuchen. Allerdings interpretiere ich die Beschreibung deines Netzwerks mal so, dass da wohl eine längerer "Strecke" zwischen Modem und deinem PC zurück gelegt werden müsste, was bei USB dann wieder sonne Sache ist, das ist laut Standard bei ca. 7m ohne zwischengesachaltete Geräte zur Verstärkung Schluss.


----------



## Arkogei (10. August 2011)

Das mit USB zu probieren ist eigentlich unmöglich. Mein LAN Kabel ist 20m lang und reicht grad so. Aber wenn das daran liegt, dass Modem und WLAN gebrückt sind, wieso tritt das Problem schon auf wenn nur das Programm fertig installiert ist und noch gar keine WLAN Verbindung aufgebaut ist?


----------



## XiaDao (10. August 2011)

Virtual WiFi macht Windows 7 zum Access Point - .: Daniel Melanchthon :. - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------



## Arkogei (10. August 2011)

Hab das Virtual Wifi jetzt mal gemacht. Funktioniert aber auch (noch) nicht ganz. Das Wlan Netz hat immer kein Internetzugriff. Wenn ich unter Netzwerkverbindungen bei der "Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung 2" die Heimnetzwerkverbindung auswählen will, kann ich da z.B. "LAN Verbindung 1" und "LAN Verbindung 2" auswählen, aber nicht die "Breitbandverbindung", wo ich Internetzugriff hab. Jetzt steht beim Handy unter WLAN Netze bei meinem Netz  IP Adress abrufen von... bis dann Deaktiviert neben der Verbindung steht. Muss ich vielleicht noch unter ipv 4 oder so etwas einstellen? 

Wen Ihr noch nähere Informationen oder Screenshot oder so braucht, dann schreibt es, wird so schnell wie möglich geliefert.


----------



## Hyper1on (10. August 2011)

Vergeben die Programme wie Connectify denn auch eine IP Adresse an die WLAN Geraete? Denn so wie du das schilderst versucht das Galaxy eine IP zu bekommen, kriegt aber keine und hat daher keinen richtigen Zugriff auf das Netzwerk.

Meine Vermutung ist immernoch, dass das Ganze zwar mit einer Internetverbindung ueber Lan, also nen Router funktionieren wuerde, aber mit ner Einwahlverbindung nicht richtig laeuft weil sich die Verbindungen nicht richtig bruecken lassen. Muss mich da aber nichmal belesen.


----------



## Lee (10. August 2011)

Du musst nicht im Virtual WiFi die Freigabe erteilen, sondern bei der Verbindung mit der du am Netz hängst unter Eigenschaften-Freigabe die Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung von Virtual Wifi auswählen.

Aber völlig unabhängig davon Frage ich mich, wie das überhaupt funktionieren soll. Schließlich hast du nur eine öffentliche IP, und ohne Router kannst du kein privates Subnetz bilden, an das sich das Handy hängen kann. Du müsstest also irgendwie deinen PC zu einem Router machen, der zwischen dem WAN und dem LAN routet. Vielleicht macht Virtual WIfi das ja, keine Ahnung. Kenne mich da zu wenig aus, also bin ich raus.


----------



## Arkogei (11. August 2011)

ES FUNKTIONIERT. Hab jetzt wie du gesagt hast bei meiner Internetverbindung die "Drahtlosverbindung 2" ausgewählt. Beim WLAN Netz wird aber trotzdem angezeigt, dass es keinen Internetzugriff hat, weiß also nicht obs jetzt genau daran gelegen hat, aber egal auf jedenfall funktioniert jetzt. *DANKE* an alle, die mir geholfen haben. Das WLAN Netz bleibt jetzt aber, oder muss ich das bei jedem Neustart neumachen? Würde den WLAN Stick halt nur anschließen, wenn ichs brauch.


----------



## Lee (11. August 2011)

Du musst leider bei jedem Start den Befehl netsh wlan start hostednetwork ausführen, aber gut das es funktioniert. Ein Router wäre trotzdem einfacher und praktischer gewesen


----------



## Arkogei (11. August 2011)

Wer will schon was einfaches und pratisches. Ne das hat andere Gründe. Kann ich da irgendwie so ne Datei (batch-Dateien hießen die glaub ich) erstellen, die diesen Befehl auf Klick hin ausführt?


----------



## Lee (11. August 2011)

Klar geht das. Öffne den Editor, schreib den Befehl in eine Zeile und speicher das ganze anschließend als Dateiname.bat
Wenn du magst kannst du das ja auch in den Autostart stecken, dann wirds beim Windowsstart automatisch aktiviert.


----------

